# Bagel Sept 1/06 to May 9/08 Waay too soon :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Bagelboy you only came into my home a week ago tonight before leaving me again. We did try so hard to make you better but after only a few really good days your poor weak heart just couldnâ€™t do it any longer. I am sorry little man, I feel like I failed you somehow even though I am sure you donâ€™t blame me. 

I had a feeling our little Bagel would be leaving tonight, even though he had an appointment with Dr. Munn tomorrow to be pts. I can almost tell nowâ€¦he was having some issues breathing and gasping and clicking. But I lay on the couch and he lay on me and calmed right down. He didnâ€™t want my hands touching him too much as he was probably scared about anything interfering with his breathing. So I held my hands over him like a warm tentâ€¦and he lay there and stared at me. We stayed like that for quite awhile then he pushed up more under my chin. I gently stroked him and whispered to him. At 9:48 pm he stopped breathing. I burst into tearsâ€¦I knew it was coming but I wanted it to be at 2 am so we had a long bittersweet evening together!!! He started breathing again, I held him up and gave him a kiss and then he quietly left me again.
The shine and soul went out of his eyes and then he was quiet.

Bagel was a gentle, beautiful soul in a weak, defective bodyâ€¦I hope to meet him again one day.







He dug deep in my heart just like my sweet Gwinny (who was also only with me for a week) and I feel his loss just as hard.

Breathe deep, run hard, and climb little man, climb everything in sight!!!!

Here is baby Bagel on the left with his brother Widget (passed recently from we believe CHF as well), and brother Elwood on the bowl and Russia on the right.









Bagel started off with hanging onto the bars with his teeth as he breathed









But he soon graduated to utterly sweet and adorable after the meds kicked in 

















And gentle with his cagematesâ€¦when Adia needed a blanket he was right there 









Gentle? Well except with Goli, who needed a good pinning every now and then! :roll:









I am going to miss this little face


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

sorry for your loss spaz. they dig deep trenches in the heart even when they are with us only a short short time. breathe easy little man!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

::Hugs:: I'm so sorry for your loss, but he's with other ratties now, and waiting to see you again some day.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

im so sorry spaz, you did your best by him, he sounded like a truly amazing little guy


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What an awesome boy.


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

he looked like a great boy, I'm glad you were with him till the end.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

that's so sad, but also great that you no doubt made his last week good for him. i'm so sorry that he's gone now, and i agree with twitch, little furrballs like this definately grab our hearts so easily even if they're only with us fr a short time


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss , he will be having all sorts of fun now though as we waits to meet you again
Jess x


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Aw spaz, I cried too, I have no idea what I'm going to do when my boys leave me, I don't know how I could take it. 

I'm so very sorry for your loss. My hearts with you.


----------

